# Are oldies Goldies?



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

No I'm not talking people I'm talking vans

Just interested to see how many other people own ancient vans like Arthur - nearly everyone else on here seems to have brand spankers :wink: 

How old are your vans :?:


----------

